# Anyone catch this on Craigs List? What is it?



## phib (Nov 5, 2010)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/atq/2044404321.html


----------



## M.Martian (Nov 7, 2010)

That is killer.  I wish I had money and it was closer.


----------



## slick (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow that's awesome! I've never seen one before? And I just had my second child. That would be perfect! My son is 3!


----------

